# Korean rock fern trouble



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey all, I bought a korean rock fern from Black Jungle and have been trying to find the perfect spot for it in my viv. The plant seems like its withering away. I would hate to lose this plant. I've tried more light, less water: more light, more water; less light etc... It just doesn't seem to want to thrive. Any help or suggestions? O its well drained substrate with temps mid 70's and humid.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sometimes a plant just will not prosper for whatever reason. I have had beautiful plants growing well in a pot and once I plop it in a terrarium it just declines and eventually dies. I have never tried this fern in a terrarium but I suspect the there is something going on with the roots. You may want to remove it and wash the medium from it and see what it looks like. You should have a nice mass of wiry roots.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Also check for scale insects. I just threw out some Korean Rock fern that came down with a scale infestation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Not sure what to say--all the Korean rock ferns I've used seem to take off like weeds. Some of them have remained fairly small, but not the wasting away that you describe. They all pretty much sit in a sopping wet substrate and sit under a 4' shop light. IME, they also seem to benefit from some occasional misting--when I go too long without it, the edges of the fronds sometimes have a tendency to dry up and shrivel. Here is the tank I have them in (which is 3' in length):


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok I checked for scale insects and found none. What I did find is that my substrate where I placed my fern was a little on the dry side. So I moved the fern to a wetter location in the viv. There is a lot of brown leaves that I trimmed off the fern in hope of the plant will spring back to life. Skylsdale, I'm glad you posted. I've noticed your ferns in your previous threads and I am jealous. Do you find that your ferns prefer wet feet and high light? I've done some homework and found most korean rock ferns prefer low light and very drained substrate. Anyway thanks for all your help. All I can do now is water like crazy and wait.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

> Do you find that your ferns prefer wet feet and high light? I've done some homework and found most korean rock ferns prefer low light and very drained substrate.


To be honest, the kind of conditions I'm keeping them in are what I've always provided for them, so I can't really say what they prefer. I just know that they've always done pretty well in these conditions. It spores out each year, and a couple months ago I noticed 'fernlets' coming up out of some of the moss patches.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Cool beans. Now all you g=have to do is send some of those fernlets to me!!! Lol! I'm trying different things and it looks like its not dying as fast now.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Thoughts on Polystichum*

Polystichum tsu-simense is a way cool fern, but note:

1) It is not really a tropical fern. It is a warm-temperate plant that can actually be hardy to zone 7b/8a. How warm is your viv? How humid?

2) In my experience, virtually all true ferns like good drainage. The ones I see grow well in wet soil set spore there--they were not planted there with ful root balls. 

3) So, if you get a mature plant, go for a small one. Shake off some substrate and trim the roots--and plant in a well-drained area.

4) You may be better off starting with fernlets. I have no success with this one as a vivarium specimen (my tank is too hot), but I find it to be one easy houseplant!

But I suspect it will thrive long-term in a true temperate tank, for say, Bombinas? (night misting/winter cooler and drier, etc


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Thoughts on Polystichum*

Polystichum tsu-simense is a way cool fern, but note:

1) It is not really a tropical fern. It is a warm-temperate plant that can actually be hardy to zone 7b/8a. How warm is your viv? How humid?

2) In my experience, virtually all true ferns like good drainage. The ones I see grow well in wet soil set spore there--they were not planted there with ful root balls. 

3) So, if you get a mature plant, go for a small one. Shake off some substrate and trim the roots--and plant in a well-drained area.

4) You may be better off starting with fernlets. I have no success with this one as a vivarium specimen (my tank is too hot), but I find it to be one easy houseplant!

But I suspect it will thrive long-term in a true temperate tank, for say, Bombinas? (night misting/winter cooler and drier, etc


----------

